# Single or taken?



## Cottonball (Sep 7, 2009)

Kelsi is wondering are you single or taken? ;] 



Kelsi is taken! <3


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 7, 2009)

Single.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 7, 2009)

single and ready to mingle.

i'm a poet and didn't even know it.

>________>


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> single and ready to mingle.
> 
> i'm a poet and didn't even know it.
> 
> >________>


nice


----------



## merinda! (Sep 7, 2009)

*<small><span style="font-family:Verdana">single like a pringle. :}*


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 7, 2009)

Alone like a gnome.


----------



## SamXX (Sep 7, 2009)

SSSSIIIIIIIIINNNNNGGGGLLLLEEEEEE

Kelsi, is your Boy Friend called pocky?


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 7, 2009)

oh gawd is everyone single? #_#


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 7, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> SSSSIIIIIIIIINNNNNGGGGLLLLEEEEEE
> 
> Kelsi, is your Boy Friend called pocky?


Nopee, its brandon and its not brandon from on TBT u guys haven't seen him yet


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 7, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> oh gawd is everyone single? #_#


I feel you're trying to show off your boyfriend  <_<


----------



## John102 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm currently taken. =}


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw if i was id be posting pics.. now would I?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 7, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> I'm currently taken. =}


yo twin dont count @w@

kelsi: i guess


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha u want pics? tomo ill take some just in case u boys dont believe me


----------



## John102 (Sep 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not talkin about you twinny >.>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 7, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


</3  :'(


----------



## merinda! (Sep 7, 2009)

*<small><span style="font-family:Verdana">Most friends complain about their friend or bestfriend spending too much time with their boyfriend; and besides most of the guys in my suburb are full on jerks.*


----------



## John102 (Sep 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :O 

FIEN THEN,WE'RE BREAKING UP! I NEVER WANT TO SEE YOU AND YOU TWIN TELEPATHY AGAIN IN MY LIFE!!


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 7, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> *Most friends complain about their friend or bestfriend spending too much time with their boyfriend; and besides most of the guys in my suburb are full on jerks.*


<span style="font-family:Verdana">Same but also theres no hot scene kid ethier


----------



## merinda! (Sep 7, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="font-family:Verdana">*<small><span style="font-family:Verdana">There is a few "hot" scene kids in our area. 
That's too bad I like someone already. :3</span>*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

Taken?

I assume that a relative got out of prison, then?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 7, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>






			
				AndyB said:
			
		

> Destined Couple: Peekab00m and the back of my hand


----------



## Nightray (Sep 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO.
I was going to say something like that.


----------



## Jake (Sep 7, 2009)

Taken


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 7, 2009)

Single. I'm 12, aren't I? It's sad some of my classmates have boyfriends. xD


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 7, 2009)

Single.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 7, 2009)

Tyler is currently single.


----------



## Liv (Sep 7, 2009)

Single...


----------



## coffeebean! (Sep 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XDDDD /falls off chair

coffeebean!  is shingle :3


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a girlfriend.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<big><big><big>*<big><big><big>IS</big></big></big>*</big></big></big>






</div>

Anyway, single


----------



## baileyac45622 (Sep 7, 2009)

Single. :} :3


----------



## Pear (Sep 7, 2009)

Single. If I wasn't, I wouldn't be here.


----------



## Conor (Sep 7, 2009)

Was taken, now single.


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 7, 2009)

single


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 7, 2009)

Been single for like .. ever.


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 7, 2009)

had a gf in the begging of summer. but its over. im not gona date for a year or two.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that means a lot to me  B)


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

Taken!!


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 7, 2009)

Single.


----------



## fitzy (Sep 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 7, 2009)

Single.

I enjoy long midnight walks on the beach.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Single.
> 
> I enjoy long midnight walks on the beach.


that sound so familiar.


----------



## melly (Sep 7, 2009)

Single 
but I got some eyes on me and some eyes looking back


----------



## Thunder (Sep 7, 2009)

Single, but i guess i sooooorta have an eye on someone o:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 7, 2009)

Did anyone really think this would be anything but a thread full of "single"?


----------



## AndyB (Sep 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. . .
=D?


----------



## Anna (Sep 7, 2009)

Im a widow.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 7, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Im a widow.


You killed Sam!? D:


----------



## Anna (Sep 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who said it was sam. ;E


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 7, 2009)

Single like a cookie


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 7, 2009)

I forgot to answer =r

Taken.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 7, 2009)

Single. I'm gonna ask this girl I like to homecoming though...


----------



## Away236 (Sep 7, 2009)

A Member of the Singles Club


----------



## Ducky902 (Sep 7, 2009)

I am currently part of the singles club, gosh, it is so hard to find duck lovers!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 7, 2009)

Single, being taken is overrated.


----------



## Ducky902 (Sep 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Single, being taken is overrated.


It's only cause you can't you can't find anyone! =D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ducky902 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I've been through many relationships. They are overrated.


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 7, 2009)

Taken, I don't know for how long tho T-T


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Single, being taken is overrated.


That's not what you've said in the past.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I changed my opinion.


----------



## Ducky902 (Sep 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Ducky902 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure!

=P


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure if you find someone else that will change again.


----------



## Ducky902 (Sep 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except that probably won't happen for him! ;D


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 7, 2009)

Ducky902 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said if, not when.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

Ducky902 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I dunno, all he has to do is get a dog...


----------



## Away236 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ducky902 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*clap* *clap* *clap*


----------



## Thunder (Sep 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to your boy girl?


----------



## AC_Goddess (Sep 7, 2009)

Taken like bacon!  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 8, 2009)

BRSTT said:
			
		

> Ducky902 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, that's true. I forgot about that.


----------



## soccerfan456 (Sep 8, 2009)

Single... For now, not happy about it, but at the current time I'd rather be single than dating somebody.


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Sep 8, 2009)

Taken!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 8, 2009)

BRSTT said:
			
		

> Ducky902 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why can't you guys just use something else to make fun of me with, beastiality isn't even one of my bigger fetishes.


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Sep 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> BRSTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big><big><big>_*lolololololololoololol*_</big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 8, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously though, i'm not attracted to animals as much as I am to futanari, lolicon, and catgirls.


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Sep 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Carl Fredricksen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's all just as bad


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 8, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently not according to the TBT community who have yet to use them for material but rather just focus on beastiality.


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Sep 8, 2009)

That's nice.


----------



## kalinn (Sep 8, 2009)

taken


----------



## Liv (Sep 8, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> Taken!


By.......Gwen?


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Sep 8, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> Carl Fredricksen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut...up?


----------



## Liv (Sep 8, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never.....Mind


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Sep 8, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> Carl Fredricksen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell.....me!!!


----------



## StarBurst (Sep 8, 2009)

This sweet is taken...... at the moment.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 8, 2009)

Why the hell are there so many spammers on tbt now?

/off topic


----------



## Liv (Sep 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Why the hell are there so many spammers on tbt now?
> 
> /off topic


All the Pixar characters are Bryko. : /


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Sep 8, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I SWEAR I'm not Lightning or WALL-E. Only Carl, and all my other wacky alts.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Carl Fredricksen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably because its you know... raping animals?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 8, 2009)

Is it just me or is it that the only reason that Dustin can't get a girl anymore is because he's shown how off the ball he really is? Relationships are not overrated. He's only saying that because he'd only get dated for the little appeal he has. And that's probably just his looks. Considering that's the only reason Peeka likes him. If his ideals were straightened out, and he could figure out who he was and be comfortable about it instead of whining about his life and complaining to people who don't really care, then maybe someone who actually lives near him would consider going out with him. If you're not comfortable with yourself, why should anyone else be comfortable with you?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Is it just me or is it that the only reason that Dustin can't get a girl anymore is because he's shown how off the ball he really is? Relationships are not overrated. He's only saying that because he'd only get dated for the little appeal he has. And that's probably just his looks. Considering that's the only reason Peeka likes him. If his ideals were straightened out, and he could figure out who he was and be comfortable about it instead of whining about his life and complaining to people who don't really care, then maybe someone who actually lives near him would consider going out with him. If you're not comfortable with yourself, why should anyone else be comfortable with you?


<3


----------



## Numner (Sep 8, 2009)

Meh
Taken


----------



## tazaza (Sep 8, 2009)

Single and really wanting to be taken.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Is it just me or is it that the only reason that Dustin can't get a girl anymore is because he's shown how off the ball he really is? Relationships are not overrated. He's only saying that because he'd only get dated for the little appeal he has. And that's probably just his looks. Considering that's the only reason Peeka likes him. If his ideals were straightened out, and he could figure out who he was and be comfortable about it instead of whining about his life and complaining to people who don't really care, then maybe someone who actually lives near him would consider going out with him. If you're not comfortable with yourself, why should anyone else be comfortable with you?


When did I say I wasn't comfortable with myself? And your wrong actually, there have been two who have liked me not just because of my looks.


----------



## IceZtar (Sep 8, 2009)

Single  .


----------



## Ricano (Sep 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cry and Coffeh dun count


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have to say something for it to be true.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 8, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mean them, I mean people I dated -_-
@Furry, it's not true, I love myself, I think i'm amazingly hot and an overall great person, sometimes I stare at myself in the mirror. If anything i'm conceited. I often think to myself that the world would be a better place if people were more like me.


----------



## Wish (Sep 8, 2009)

*Lurks* Lol this is a interesting board. :33 But uhh, single. And staying that way.


----------



## coffeebean! (Sep 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If people were more like you I'd be long dead by now.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 8, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because if everyone were more like me, you would be too, and I don't have the guts to commit suicide.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 8, 2009)

Single !!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 8, 2009)

ey ladies take this *censored.2.0* to the PM chat.

i've got my eye on someone, and i have a stalker lurking me o.e


----------



## coffeebean! (Sep 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh. More like you =/= Being you. There are plenty of people out there that would commit suicide. I probably would not be one of them, but if this were the case - everyone being like you - I'd probably rather not even be around to experience the wonderful chaos.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 8, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ey ladies take this *censored.2.0* to the PM chat.
> 
> i've got my eye on someone, and i have a stalker lurking me o.e


Good for you x)


----------



## lilshortay (Sep 8, 2009)

taken! for a year and a half  ;]


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 8, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There wouldn't be chaos, if everyone had my opinions, there would be no war, violence, or murder. It'd be all happy-like.


----------



## coffeebean! (Sep 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha.

Ha.


----------



## Numner (Sep 8, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'd be very VERY happy like xD


----------



## Miranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Semi-Taken =) (It's just not official)


----------



## Liv (Sep 8, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ey ladies take this *censored.2.0* to the PM chat.
> 
> i've got my eye on someone, and i have a stalker lurking me o.e


ohhhh. Alecks likes someone.....


----------



## Princess (Sep 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lady boy dumped him for adriape. o;


----------



## fitzy (Sep 8, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I know who, eh Alecks?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 8, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:B

fitzy knows


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 8, 2009)

Neither.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 8, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Neither.


uhhhhh ok *thinkz hard*
how iz zat pozzible


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 8, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait until Adri dumps him for some other guy.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 8, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay! I gained an extra <3!


----------



## djman900 (Sep 8, 2009)

im single atm


----------



## ipodawesum (Sep 8, 2009)

taken.
:3


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2009)

Taken.

:U


----------



## coffeebean! (Sep 8, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is why I love you.


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 8, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It r Complicated


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 8, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> Taken!


You date your ugly arse home.

And I am taken. <333


----------



## Caleb (Sep 8, 2009)

*censored.3.0* that.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2009)

-----.


----------



## Kelli (Sep 8, 2009)

married


----------



## Nightray (Sep 8, 2009)

I r single :q


----------



## Ricano (Sep 8, 2009)

Kelli said:
			
		

> married


Just keep telling that to yourself ;D


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 8, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Kelli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't she like 30 or 40? o_o


----------



## Ricano (Sep 8, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If she is, then O_O
If not, then o_e
Either way it's the same


----------



## rafren (Sep 9, 2009)

Shmingle. Peeka & Dustin FTW.


----------



## Amy (Sep 11, 2009)

single!


----------



## lilypad (Sep 12, 2009)

single, but I like being single (most of the time).


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2009)

I am not single! I am bery taken by my love Joshua.... <3!


----------



## blueturbo (Sep 13, 2009)

Single...


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Being taken in my age is very overrated 

Though i had couple of gf's


----------



## Nic (Sep 13, 2009)

Single, screwed up my really good relationship.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 13, 2009)

Single.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 13, 2009)

lilypad said:
			
		

> single, but I like being single (most of the time).


Sure you do.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 13, 2009)

Single, but irish teens have some habits that people in other contries dont seem to have so its kinda different...

I'm single but I still get my bit


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 13, 2009)

single since july.. missing her now..


----------



## lilypad (Sep 13, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha well I sometimes wish I had a boyfriend, that's why I said most of the time I like being single. But I am only 16 and I don't really want to be tied down with someone for a long period of time.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have been taken for nearly half a year now and still love him <3

Anyway if you find someone who you can be around and still act like you did when you were single with, that is when you win!   Really I think this might be the last guy I ever date about now... unless something horrible happens. D-:


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 13, 2009)

Single.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2009)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I have been taken for nearly half a year now and still love him <3
> 
> Anyway if you find someone who you can be around and still act like you did when you were single with, that is when you win!   Really I think this might be the last guy I ever date about now... unless something horrible happens. D-:


Gnome didn't know Sporge was bi/gay. Gnome 's mind is blown.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 13, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and the slowest horse finishes the race


----------



## Princess (Sep 13, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you too<3


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2009)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gnome is single though.
Gnome 's crush is a lost cause.
Gnome found a new crush last week. ;o


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 13, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone at my school is ugly.  No crushes for me.


----------



## Wish (Sep 13, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ This. Except one guy. : DD But he is like, shorter then me. But thats because Im the 2nd tallest in my school. >_>


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is he a guy or a girl? :S


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a guy. Look at his spoilers.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


olo i                     get new

crushes every year, that might be bad when i get married and I find a new chick D:


----------



## Wish (Sep 13, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A guy. o.o Gay is for guys. Les is for girls.


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnn..


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 13, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the "Damnn..." for?


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for chicken curry salad.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 13, 2009)

sigh I forgot that was in my sig... I have no good pics, *REMOVED*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

don't be ashamed of yourself sporge =D
and i hope everything goes well with your relationship p;


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something new for Sean, perhaps


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 13, 2009)

no not myself my pic, besides it was a huge pic 

I look sad in that pic lol.  I just have a fear of cameras.


----------



## John102 (Sep 13, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Single. I'm gonna ask this girl I like to homecoming though...


Our homecoming is going to be a sockhop..

think about it, all the football players crowding into a gym right after they played a football game  :X


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 13, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phrased that way  :X indeed

You know I kinda miss dances now...  but oh well.


----------



## Nic (Sep 13, 2009)

I hate this topic very much. ;-;" Losing my true boyfriend which I loved doing a dumb thing really made me upset.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 13, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> I hate this topic very much. ;-;" Losing my true boyfriend which I loved doing a dumb thing really made me upset.


What happened?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been wondering the same :L


----------



## VantagE (Sep 13, 2009)

Taken xD


----------



## beehdaubs (Sep 13, 2009)

Thinking about asking somebody to homecoming.  We'll see.


----------



## Tyrai (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm single and fine with being that way. -_-

Why would you even want/care too know if any of us are/were single or taken?


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 14, 2009)

Taken.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Wait, I thought everyone knew Sporge was gay.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 14, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> I'm single and fine with being that way. -_-
> 
> Why would you even want/care too know if any of us are/were single or taken?


Maybe just to brag off that she's taken? =s


----------



## melly (Sep 14, 2009)

Single... but I still want to meet the guy I like
who ever wins my heart is lucky since I can cook a dang good meal and am pretty strong

but that'll have ot wait, I still want to enjoy my freedom


----------



## stupidkid (Sep 14, 2009)

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>_*TAKEN!!!*_</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 14, 2009)

Single.


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 14, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> *single like a pringle. :}*


<span style="font-family:Verdana">But pringles come in containers of like... A lot. 

Anyway, taken.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 14, 2009)

stupidkid said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big>_*TAKEN!!!*_</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


GWEN DOESN'T COUNT


----------



## stupidkid (Sep 14, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> stupidkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHUT UP!!!


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2009)

stupidkid said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rubanynoicebellies?


----------



## stupidkid (Sep 14, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> stupidkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM MY LIFE?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2009)

stupidkid said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pain to fall upon you.

The usual.

:3


----------



## stupidkid (Sep 14, 2009)

sad face


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Wait, I thought everyone knew Sporge was gay.


Well he doesn't exactly go around making tons of posts about it..


----------



## technoxmaniac (Sep 15, 2009)

Single.
Aha, for now.


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Sep 15, 2009)

single, but i'm digging this one girl


----------



## Nic (Sep 15, 2009)

nadnarb9786 said:
			
		

> single, but i'm digging this one girl


Inappropriate or do I just have a sick mind? xD


----------



## Princess (Sep 15, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> nadnarb9786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just have a sick mind xD


----------



## Nic (Sep 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it Cry. :3


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 15, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> nadnarb9786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well after you mentioned it...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 15, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like a certain member that is growing more annoying by each passing day...


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 15, 2009)

Taken now. C:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 15, 2009)

EDIT


----------



## Princess (Sep 15, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try.xD


----------



## Temari (Sep 15, 2009)

*SINGLE!!! And probably will always...*


----------

